# One year old frozen whole tomatoes?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I've still got about 20-30 pounds of whole raw tomatoes in freezer bags from last year. And the tomatoes from this year a producing a bumper crop...

Would you feed last years to the pigs? Or are they perfectly worthy of processing in one way or another? Or are they ruined from a full year frozen?

Thanks!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I have processed frozen tomatoes with no problem. If they are good now should be no problem.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I froze all my tomatoes whole last year then when it got cold in the winter I made sauce and dried them worked real well


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've used year old frozen tomatoes ... just combined them with the fresh frozen maters.

If you're having a bumper crop and don't need them this year, go ahead and give them to the pigs.


----------

